# Barnabas Collins 1790



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

This is a Action kits build up of the Ben Cross version of Barnabas from the fantastic Dark Shadows revival series. Oh how great that show was and it was canceled far far too soon. The whole cast was unbeliveable! This show makes the vampire flicks on tv or the movies look just plain old bad in mean come on ( Twilight? ) In my opinion Ben did one heck of a job portraying barnabas just killer. So that said i hope you enjoy this build up. Coments are always very welcome.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

great looking kit.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Obviously not the Barnabas we all recognize/remember, but very cool indeed! The other Barnabas kit that's been shown here by a few (Polar Lights maybe?) is a truer likeness, but the posing is lame. It's very static, and doesn't even have much of a 'creep' factor. Is this one still available, and if so, from where? What other kits are/were in the revival series?


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Obviously not the Barnabas we all recognize/remember, but very cool indeed! The other Barnabas kit that's been shown here by a few (Polar Lights maybe?) is a truer likeness, but the posing is lame, the sculpt isn't that great and It's very static, so it doesn't even have much of a 'creep' factor. Is this one still available, and if so, from where? What other kits are/were in the revival series?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!

Yes, I enjoyed the 90s series very much - especially the gorgeous Joanna Going.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

John P said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Yes, I enjoyed the 90s series very much - especially the gorgeous Joanna Going.


Oh, apparently I mistook the meaning of 'revival series'. I thought it meant a revival series of kits, but this was on TV? Interesting -- I don't remember that at all.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Good job.Action Kits International has also done the original 60's Barnabas.Would love to see close ups of that kit as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Disco58 said:


> Oh, apparently I mistook the meaning of 'revival series'. I thought it meant a revival series of kits, but this was on TV? Interesting -- I don't remember that at all.


1991, CBS, one-season wonder (12 eps). It was very good, but got canceled.
Still available at Amazon.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind words! And just a tip you can watch this all 12 episodes of this series on hulu for free no strings or bull crap, heres where to go www.hulu.com/dark-shadows enjoy!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job, Tracy!!! I was also a fan of the show. Should have gone on to a full season the following year. Sad it didn't.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Brilliant paint job, never seen the figure before.. but it looks stunning!


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent build of a wonderful sculpt! Bravo!
Jeff


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great model kit and well executed! :thumbsup:

I like the snow on the grave. The face and eyes look really great! I like the details there. The color choices on the garments are good, too. Great shading--especially on the trousers.

Yeah, shame we lost that series. Would have gone on for several years, I'm sure, if it had not been for the Gulf War.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Very Nice !


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Very nice model! The colors are great and the snow is perfect.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

A BIG THANKS to all the guys here on the board for posting the great reviews of this kit. You guys are the best! Thanks again and hope everone has a happy hoildays :thumbsup:


----------

